# Old or collectible flashlights?



## IdahoDoug (Jul 10, 2007)

Since joining this forum a month ago or so, I've wondered if there are any folks here with old flashlights that are considered collectible? My Dad flew in Korea and brought back some really cool flashlights in the mid 60's that I remember. One was roughly rectangular, fit in a pocket and made of white plastic with two separate bulbs/reflectors. One had a clear surround and the other a red surround which made the second bulb put out a red light. A spare bulb was in the back, and a white soft rubber plug was also stored there and inserting it onto a bulb allowed it to be screwed out easily. Extra cool feature was a pair of prongs that sprouted at the flick of a thumb so you could recharge it in any wall outlet. I think there's still one around the house somewhere and I'm going to find it so I can post a picture.

Anyone else?

DougM


----------



## thunderlight (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi IdahoDoug,

As far as collecting goes, I see a rather uneven market for "collectible" flashlights. It seems to be highly concentrated among a relatively small number of individuals relative to other collectible or antique categories. For example, if you go into an antique store, you may find various forms and styles of pottery, duck decoys, tools and farm implements, china, metalware, etc. You might or might not find flashlights at all. [Of course, everything is available on Ebay, but that's another matter.]

A lot of individuals on this forum collect a variety of MAGS, but I'm guessing that individuals who collect older plastic and metal flashlights such as old Evereadys, Rayovacs, etc. are likely to be the people who post to this "Collectible Flashlight" portion of CPF. That number is significantly less than the number of people who post to many other portions of CPF regularly.

Another important consideration is that what might be of interest to a collector might not be related to the actual quality of the flashlight originally. For example, if it's cheap enough, I will pick up an old Eveready 2D plastic flashlight with an interesting design or color if I don't already have it. Clearly, quality is not the issue, although, of course, I want them in working condition. So I have halloween flashlights, flashlights with painted flowers, and cats, if I recall. I also like the look of some Duracell flashlights that had a motif and color similar to the "Coppertop" look of Duracell batteries. The quality of these flashlights is uniformly horrendous.


----------



## bones_708 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a small collection of "vintage" lights. Some from all eras. I have a 1908 sterling silver pocket light, and also a eveready magnate light from the 70's (We had on when I was a kid so it's more for nostalgia than as a collectible) so you can see the range. It's fun and addicting collecting lights. Fortunately they aren't to pricey so it doesn't cost that much. I spend more on my SF's, SL's, and Pelicans than my vintage lights.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 27, 2007)

I collect the TL-122 series of flashlight used by the US military during WWII. There were 4 models (A through B ) made during the war, with the first being very similar to the angle-head brass "Boy Scouts" flashlights that are so numerous on Ebay, and the other 3 models being made out of moulded plastic. The B was the first plastic model, and suffered from a poor plastic formula. They often form a waxy white coating that smells really bad. The C was the the first "waterproof" model and used an improved plastic formula, but the design is the same as the B. The D model added an extra compartment on the base for the storage of plastic filters used to change the colour of the light. It also introduced an extended "hood" around the lens where the filters could be placed. All models ran off two D cell batteries, the BA-30 model that the US army used. All plastic models have a spare bulb in the base under the spring. 

If anyone else out there has any other info about the lights, please feel free to PM it to me!  i'd love to hear it.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Jul 27, 2007)

IdahoDoug-

Your Dad's flashlight Is a Sanyo Cadnica. It was one of the first small consumer rechargeable flashlights. Used 2 222 type lamps with a spare in the back. Plugged directly into the wall. Not very bright but useful.

I had one when I was in the Navy in the late 60's. They were sold in Navy and Army base stores. It got a lot of use on the flight deck and in most cases was as good as the issue 2D lights.

Here is a picture: http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=SAN0001
Mark


----------



## Burgess (Jul 27, 2007)

When i was a boy, circa 1963, i saw an advertisement (half-page or maybe even full-page) in an issue of Popular Science or Popular Mechanics.

It had a bold headline, which i still remember:

*"World's Smallest, Most Powerful Flashlight !"*


Now, i was quite impressed (and puzzled) as to how it could be "the Most *Powerful*", and yet be "the *Smallest*".

Seemed, even at my young age, to be a contradiction. 

But i really wanted it, cuz' it would HAFTA' be strong enough to let me "turn off" the streetlight !

Something which i'd always wanted to do. (grin)


This "squarish", plastic light had *Twin-Beams*, and rechargeable AA batteries. (maybe 4 of them)



And (this is quite hazy now . . . .), i seem to recall a price of $14.95 ? Or perhaps $24.95 ? Something like that.

All i know is that i couldn't *possibly* afford it.

And SURE wouldn't wanna' "send away for it" !


Note: it wasn't the Sanyo unit described in this thread.


Any ideas, fella's ? Thank you for any info you can provide.

-


----------



## Flyhalf (Mar 9, 2019)

Burgess said:


> When i was a boy, circa 1963, i saw an advertisement (half-page or maybe even full-page) in an issue of Popular Science or Popular Mechanics.
> 
> It had a bold headline, which i still remember:
> 
> ...




I'm a fan of classic things, but not compared to my wife. As a dutiful husband/pack mule I attend her antique expeditions. I often flip through the stacks of old magazines and next time I'll look for your ad. 



Did it resemble the Eveready Captain or a Pifco rechargeable of the same time period? 



I didn't look up the battery specs for the lights below, and I'm pretty sure they'll be the same as the aforementioned Eveready and Pifco, and not AA as you described. I just thought I'd throw these out there in case Im wrong.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank you, Flyhalf !


It was *Squarish* in shape.

Certainly NOT similar to the
venerable Eveready Captain rechargeable,
which I got for Chrismas a few years later !

THAT was Roundish !


----------



## Burgess (Mar 10, 2019)

* * * FOUND IT * * *

( thanks to CPF user Flyhalf ! )

:goodjob::thanks:



(from Popular Science magazine, Sept. 1964 issue)


https://books.google.com/books?id=M...s Smallest, Most Powerful Flashlight"&f=false


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 10, 2019)

I think this is my oldest light. It was given to me by Miss Pat, a dear friend. 

~ Cg


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Mar 10, 2019)

Haha- that picture on the box!
Elder lady:”Can you help me? My cat is stuck in that tree.”
Detective Burnham:”No problem, mam. I’ll get him down out of the tree with my gun. Here, kitty kitty...”


----------



## ironhorse (Mar 10, 2019)

Is that Miss Pat the comedian?


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 10, 2019)

I knew burnham brothers made calls. No clue they had lamps. Very nice!


----------



## Flyhalf (Mar 10, 2019)

Burgess said:


> And -- upon further (mental) review . . . . .
> 
> 
> Perhaps the advertisement
> ...




Burgess,
If you're really dying to find out what your mystery light is, a buddy just told me that both PopSci and PopMechs have been archived and available gratis through google. Below are the links.

Popular Mechanics starting 1960
https://books.google.com/books?id=4...issues_r&cad=1&atm_aiy=1960#all_issues_anchor

Popular Science starting 1960
https://books.google.com/books?id=q...issues_r&cad=1&atm_aiy=1960#all_issues_anchor

V/R,
Flyhalf


----------



## Flyhalf (Mar 12, 2019)

Tried to post an image of the page, but I can't seem to get it to upload.
Anyway...
Popular Science, Sep 1964
Vol 185, No. 3
Pg. 177



Burgess said:


> When i was a boy, circa 1963, i saw an advertisement (half-page or maybe even full-page) in an issue of Popular Science or Popular Mechanics.
> 
> It had a bold headline, which i still remember:
> 
> ...


----------



## Burgess (Mar 12, 2019)

THANK YOU * SO * MUCH, Flyhalf ! ! !


lovecpf :thanks::goodjob:



I see now , the price was "only"
$ 6.95 + 45 cents shipping !

For the Light and Charger !

What a DEAL ! ! !

But I was just 11 years old,
and certainly didn't have THAT kinda' money !

:sigh:


Once again, HERE is the LINK --

https://books.google.com/books?id=M...s Smallest, Most Powerful Flashlight"&f=false


----------



## thermal guy (May 6, 2019)

Flash_Gordon said:


> IdahoDoug-
> 
> Your Dad's flashlight Is a Sanyo Cadnica. It was one of the first small consumer rechargeable flashlights. Used 2 222 type lamps with a spare in the back. Plugged directly into the wall. Not very bright but useful.
> 
> ...



Late to this party lol but omg that flashlight! When I saw it I realized my dad had one that I used to play with. I think it plugged right into the wall outlets. And if my memory is correct “and it’s often not “ I remember where the bulb when the it is was like rubber. I guess so so could reach the bulb to change it. Not sure if that’s right or I’m thinking of something else. But thanks for posting this. Brings back good times.


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 6, 2019)

Rule #35, if it exists someone collects it. LOL!

I think your most collectible lights are Surefires far and away. They fetch the highest prices and have the largest following. That's not to say there arent a bunch of collectors out there for every other light under the sun tho! 

I've found that the Flashlight Collectors Newsletter is moreso geared towards the 60s and prior lights. I subscribe and it's a very good read.


----------

